# networkmanager-openvpn not working

## MalleRIM

Hi,

I had Ubuntu installed a while, then I got bored and put gentoo back on my HDD (fresh install). The networkmanager-openvpn modules does not work.

I have: kernel-2.6.32 with TUN=y, networkmanager-0.7.2 and networkmanager-openvpn-0.7.2. The message I get is when I try to connect to a VPN via the nm-applet is (freely translated from german):

```
There was a problem with launching the legitimation dialogue of the VPN connection, type: »org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn«. Please contact your system administrator
```

When I try to edit a connection, I get this:

```
Could not find VPN plugin service for 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn'.
```

when I try to launch /usr/libexec/nm-openvpn-service i get the following:

```
FATAL: Module tun not found.

** (process:2551): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Connection ":1.27" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn" due to security policies in the configuration file
```

but:

```
zgrep TUN /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y
```

does anyone have an explanation to this?

----------

## eccerr0r

I was playing with Ubuntu for a long while after getting my eee, but now it's time to get it to use the same distribution as my other machines.  I had a lot of strange issues while getting networkmanager working on the eee and my full laptop.

Looks like a lot of dbus issues.  Did you restart dbus after installing networkmanager-openvpn?

I'm no expert on dbus, one time to fix a really weird process communication issue issue, reinstalling dbus worked where a simple reboot did not...

I also had an issue where I didn't emerge networkmanager-openvpn with USE=gnome...  Ended up with no GUI setup for openvpn.

----------

## MalleRIM

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I also had an issue where I didn't emerge networkmanager-openvpn with USE=gnome...  Ended up with no GUI setup for openvpn.

 

Yep, that was the problem... I hadn't thought of it because the plasma-applet was refusing to connect to the VPN either, so I thought the problem was NetworkManager itself. But setting the gnome useflag fixed it.

Thank you!

----------

